
Graphic designer spends hundreds of hours 'decluttering' Tube map - matthewwarren
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/graphic-designer-spends-hundreds-of-hours-decluttering-tube-map-a4083451.html
======
matthewwarren
There's a high-res version on his blog
[https://lukecarvill.com/portfolio/london-transit-
map/](https://lukecarvill.com/portfolio/london-transit-map/)

